# One Cloud - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (24/11/20)

(I am not posting a pic of the bottle, because the label is shiny and unclear in a pic)

*ONE CLOUD - CHOCCINNO
Local*

*Flavour Description:*
“Chocolate Cuppacinno”

*VG/PG:* 50/50 MTL
*Nic:* 12mg

*My comments: *
The flavour description is spot on. One gets a distinct chocolate and coffee flavour, even at a low wattage (12W).

If these are your favourite flavours and you are looking for a high nic juice, you can’t go wrong with this one.

*Would I buy this juice again*: Oh yes!

Device: Smok Nord 2
Coil: Commercial – Smok RPM 1.2ohm
Watts: 12W

*Coffee Review #171*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (29/11/20)

​*COFFEE LATTE
Local*

*Flavour Description:* Creamy coffee

VG/PG: 75/25
Nic: 3mg

*My comments: *
This is my second review of a One Cloud coffee juice. The previous one was of the Choccinno MTL and I must say I rather like this brand.

Coffee Latte is indeed a creamy coffee, just as a latte should be, with a mild-roast flavour. It’s not a hit-you-in-the-face flavour, but rather an easy ADV and it’s quite difficult to put it down once you start. Fortunately it comes in a 120ml bottle, which is somewhat unusual for coffee juice. 

I think the coffee could be slightly stronger, but nevertheless, it’s a good juice as it is.

*Would I buy this juice again:* It’s a yes from me!

Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial – SMOK V8 Baby Mesh 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #172*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

